

Ask HN: Admitted to Nuclear Fusion program. Need to raise 4000 EUR - NuclearGirl

Dear HN,<p>Longtime reader, but first post.<p>I am looking for help and also ideas on how I can raise this amount. Simple fact is I cannot pursue this program since I am 4000 EUR short (Annual Tuition fees) and I do not have resources to tap into. Please read on:<p>I am a 22-year old girl from India. I got admission into Erasmus Mundus European masters programme &quot;EM Fusion&quot; with partial funding.<p>An international research center called ITER is being set up in France and India is a partner in this effort. The EM Fusion course is to train scientist- engineers for this advanced research facility.  <p>A part of this programme I have to study one year at University of Lorraine, France and the second year depending upon specialization at Madrid, Sttugart or Gent.  <p>The European consortium is offering a partial support of 650 EUR monthly for living expenses. One may need additional funds for this, say about 150 EUR, which I can afford. <p>However one needs to pay 4000 EUR per year, towards the tuition fees. If I raise the amount to get in, then I can somehow figure out Year 2.<p>Any leads is appreciated. My email ID is PuneKale  at google’s email service.<p>Thanks
======
misterfusion
In fact, fusion energy is a definitive solution to our future energy needs.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8n7j5k-_G8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8n7j5k-_G8)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUrt186pWoA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUrt186pWoA)

